# Kinder Fullface Helm



## BlitzblankeKuh (20. Juni 2022)

Seit dem Mein Sohn mit 4 Jahren mit seinem Eraly Rider Seeker 14" immer schneller unterwegs ist, sehne ich mich nach einem Fullface Helm für ihn. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung. Gibt es einenen entsprechenden lichten Helm der was taugt. Kopfumfang ist 52cm.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Deleted 283425 (20. Juni 2022)

War erst jemand:





						Kinder Protektoren und Fullface-Helm
					

Hi Leute,  ich bin auf der Suche nach brauchbarer Schutzausrüstung für meine Jungs für die ersten Trailausfahrten und Bikeparkbesuche. Es geht vor allem um Knie-/Schienbeinschoner, Brustprotektor und Fullfacehelm. Ob Ellbogen- und Schulterschützer auch unbedingt Sinn machen, da bin ich mir noch...




					www.mtb-news.de
				





Achtung bei den ganz leichten wie Cratoni und seinen China-Brüdern, die sind nur Schmuck.






						Kinder Full-Face Helm
					

Hey,   ich suche für meinen Bruder einen neuen Helm. Er ist 6 Jahre alt, Kopfumfang 51cm. Er fängt erst jetzt richtig an, MTB zu fahren. Wirklich nichts krasses, nur im Walt und im Bike Park ein paar Grüne Trails fahren. Bestehen ja nur aus Anlieger und nahezu glatter Oberfläche. Meine Mutter...




					www.mtb-news.de
				









						Helm mit Kinnbügel
					

Werte Foristen und Foristinnen,  ich suche für unseren Sohn, bald fünf Jahre alt, einen MTB-Helm mit Kinnbügel im Sinne eines MET Parachute. Es soll kein richtiger Fullface sein, da ich vermute, dieser wäre zu schwer. Zumal der Helm bergan wie bergab getragen werden soll. Kopfumfang liegt bei 52...




					www.mtb-news.de
				









						Helmtipp mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel (für Kinder)
					

Hallo,  Nachdem der Kopf von meinem Sohn zu schnell gewachsen ist, passt ihm der Bell Super 2R in Small nur noch ohne Buff/Haube/Stirnband. Das ist im Sommer noch OK, aber in 3 Monaten wird's doof. Mein Bell Super DH in M passt ihm sogar recht gut.  Was könnt ihr empfehlen? Preislich möchte ich...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlitzblankeKuh (20. Juni 2022)

lieben Dank
was mir fehlt sind die Angaben zu dem Gewicht. Und ob die was Taugen. 
Hat jemand entsprechend einen solchen Helm und den mal gewogen. 
Was kann ich meinen Stöpsel an Gewicht zumuten wenn er den Helm regelmäßig trägt?


----------



## daniel77 (20. Juni 2022)

TSG Seeker Youth, leicht, gute Passform, günstig


----------



## BlitzblankeKuh (20. Juni 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ist kein FF


TSG Seek Youth ist doch FF... sorry hatte einen anderen gesehen
@Solemn Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Solemn (21. Juni 2022)

wenn Du de TSG Seek Youth meinst: doch ist ein FF mit abnehmbaren Bügeln (das aber nicht komfortabel).

Angabe sind 520gr, das ist ok. Meine Mädels und mein Neffe sind zufriden mit dem, ist aber nur in grau/schwarz einfach zu bekommen. Für meine Jüngste musste es Mint sein, das war ein ziemliches Gesuche...


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (21. Juni 2022)

Ich glaube gehört zu haben, das die Helme mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel in den Bikeparks wo FF vorgeschrieben sind, nicht akzeptiert werden.
Ansonsten sicher eine brauchbare , luftige Alternative.


----------



## gerison (21. Juni 2022)

7 IDP. War der leichteste unter den guten.

Meine Kinder haben den mit 3 und 4 Jarhen bekommen und er passt echt gut. Sie tragen in der Regel aber nur Halbschale... und wenn Sie FF tragen, dann nur wirklich sehr kurz und das auch schon lange nicht mehr. Ich mach mir in dem Alter mehr Sorgen um die HWS, als um Sturzfolgen. In der Regel stehen die Kids nach einer Brezn wieder auf und fahren weiter. 
FF ist ohnehin kein Freibrief es einfach laufen zu lassen.


----------



## DaMoasta (21. Juni 2022)

Teste mal die von Troy Lee Design.
Oder im Laden oder Bikepark-Verleih mal durchtesten.
Die Investition lohnt sich, auch wenn sie nur 2 Jahre passen. Bin da Leid erprobter Papa. Letztes Jahr unter anderem mit Nasenbeinbruch aus dem Sommerurlaub heimgekommen, Sohn war nur mit Halbschale unterwegs, Fullface lag daheim im Schrank. Alles andere als lustig sag ich dir, und dabei noch mega Glück gehabt...
Mehr Infos bei Bedarf per PN.
Halbschale für Touren und im Alltag, für alles andere wie Bikepark, Dirtpark, Pumptrack oder andere Übungen etc. nur noch Fullface, ohne wenn und aber.
Ja, um die HWS darf man sich Sorgen machen, aber die leidet im Fall der Fälle mit Fullface nicht anders als mit Halbschale.


----------



## BlitzblankeKuh (21. Juni 2022)

Solemn schrieb:


> wenn Du de TSG Seek Youth meinst: doch ist ein FF mit abnehmbaren Bügeln (das aber nicht komfortabel).
> 
> Angabe sind 520gr, das ist ok. Meine Mädels und mein Neffe sind zufriden mit dem, ist aber nur in grau/schwarz einfach zu bekommen. Für meine Jüngste musste es Mint sein, das war ein ziemliches Gesuche...


wiegt der 510g mit Bügel? oder ist die Angabe ohne Bügel??


----------



## BlitzblankeKuh (21. Juni 2022)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Ich glaube gehört zu haben, das die Helme mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel in den Bikeparks wo FF vorgeschrieben sind, nicht akzeptiert werden.
> Ansonsten sicher eine brauchbare , luftige Alternative.


denke der Bikepark muss noch 1-2 Jahre warten. Fahre im Moment nur waagerecht und wenn es mal anspruchsvoller werden sollte wird es Wohl erstmal die Harburger Berge in Hamburg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlitzblankeKuh (21. Juni 2022)

gerison schrieb:


> 7 IDP. War der leichteste unter den guten.
> 
> Meine Kinder haben den mit 3 und 4 Jarhen bekommen und er passt echt gut. Sie tragen in der Regel aber nur Halbschale... und wenn Sie FF tragen, dann nur wirklich sehr kurz und das auch schon lange nicht mehr. Ich mach mir in dem Alter mehr Sorgen um die HWS, als um Sturzfolgen. In der Regel stehen die Kids nach einer Brezn wieder auf und fahren weiter.
> FF ist ohnehin kein Freibrief es einfach laufen zu lassen.


7 IDP welchen genau meinst du. Alle wiegen 1000g plus
ich halte das auch nur für sinnvoll wenn er es noch nicht so einschätzen kann. Er vergisst immernoch manchmal das er Bremsen hat. Fährt sicher und schnell Laufrad seint dem er 18 Monate alt ist. ER hatte leider keine Bremse am Laufrad. Will manchmal warum auch immer mit den Füßen bramsen. Sein Kinn hat vom Spielen eine kleine Platzwunde. Will ihn keinen Falls in einen Käfing stopfen. Aber FF sieht ja auch cool aus und kann am Kinn schlimmeres lindern.

Was ist HWS








						HWS-Syndrom: Symptome, Ursachen und Behandlung
					

Als HWS-Syndrom bezeichnet man Beschwerden im Bereich der Halswirbelsäule. Erfahren Sie hier alles zu Ursachen, Symptomen und Behandlung!




					www.netdoktor.de
				



ahh, Halsweirbelsäule...
darum mache ich mir auch sorgen. Deswegen soll er möglichst leicht sein.


----------



## Solemn (21. Juni 2022)

BlitzblankeKuh schrieb:


> wiegt der 510g mit Bügel? oder ist die Angabe ohne Bügel??



Vermute mal mit Bügel, alles andere wäre wohl sinnlos. Steht aber vermutlich auch auf der TSG Seite


----------



## BlitzblankeKuh (21. Juni 2022)

@DaMoasta
von Troy Lee Design nix FF mit 52cm also xs gefunden


----------



## BlitzblankeKuh (21. Juni 2022)

Solemn schrieb:


> Vermute mal mit Bügel, alles andere wäre wohl sinnlos. Steht aber vermutlich auch auf der TSG Seite


leider nicht
nur 510g ob mit oder ohne Bügel steht da nicht
Einige andere Modelle mit abnehmbarem Bügel wiegen um die 500g ohne Bügel mit dann um die 800g


----------



## Innviertler (21. Juni 2022)

BlitzblankeKuh schrieb:


> wiegt der 510g mit Bügel? oder ist die Angabe ohne Bügel??


Sofern hilfreich für dich könnte ich den heute Abend mal abwiegen inkl. Bügel, wir haben 2 von den Teilen rumliegen...


----------



## Solemn (21. Juni 2022)

BlitzblankeKuh schrieb:


> denke der Bikepark muss noch 1-2 Jahre warten. Fahre im Moment nur waagerecht und wenn es mal anspruchsvoller werden sollte wird es Wohl erstmal die Harburger Berge in Hamburg sein.



Da fände ich FF dann aber schon auch übertrieben in Bezug auf das Verhältnis "vor was schützen" vs "Belastung auf HWS/Nackenmuskulatur"



BlitzblankeKuh schrieb:


> leider nicht
> nur 510g ob mit oder ohne Bügel steht da nicht
> Einige andere Modelle mit abnehmbarem Bügel wiegen um die 500g ohne Bügel mit dann um die 800g



Frisch gewogene 486gr inkl Kinnbügel.... also sogar noch >5% unter Angabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMoasta (21. Juni 2022)

BlitzblankeKuh schrieb:


> @DaMoasta
> von Troy Lee Design nix FF mit 52cm also xs gefunden


Ja kann sein, dass die erst bei 54 losgehen. Meine Kleinste ist jetzt 11. Kann heute Abend mal schauen, was sie für einen hat


----------



## BlitzblankeKuh (21. Juni 2022)

Solemn schrieb:


> Da fände ich FF dann aber schon auch übertrieben in Bezug auf das Verhältnis "vor was schützen" vs "Belastung auf HWS/Nackenmuskulatur"
> 
> 
> 
> Frisch gewogene 486gr inkl Kinnbügel.... also sogar noch >5% unter AngabeAnhang anzeigen 1502744


ja mega
lieben Dank


----------



## baumannma (21. Juni 2022)

wir haben einen bell mit abnehmbaren bügel, grösse S geht da ab 52cm, denke gewicht liegt irgendwo bei 600-700g (mit bügel) und der sitz vom helm und vor allem auch wangenpolster ist tiptop beim kleinen. und ja, der bügel hält bei einem sturz...


----------



## DaMoasta (21. Juni 2022)

Wir haben den Stage von Troy Lee Design, den gibt's aber erst ab 54-64

Den IXS Trigger FF mit MIPS gibt's in XS = 48-54cm Gewicht wohl knapp 600
Haben den in anderen Größen, da stimmt das Gewicht.

Halbschalen sind da auch nur vielleicht 100-150g leichter, das macht aus meiner Sicht keine Mehrbelastung für die HWS, im Vergleich zum Schutz, den sie dafür bieten.

Magiac Offroad hat viele Helme. Wir haben nach dem Ereignis da bestimmt insgesamt 10 bestellt und letztlich 3 behalten, das war keinerlei Problem. Im Laden testen ist aber natürlich besser.

Edit: von TDG, O'Neill und Bell gibt's auch noch kleine

Edit 2: den Trajecta von 100% gibt's auch ab 52cm. Mein Großer hat den.


----------



## daniel77 (21. Juni 2022)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Ich glaube gehört zu haben, das die Helme mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel in den Bikeparks wo FF vorgeschrieben sind, nicht akzeptiert werden.
> Ansonsten sicher eine brauchbare , luftige Alternative.


Wir waren damit mittlerweile in sieben verschiedenen Bikeparks. Hat niemand gemeckert….

Nachteil Fullface ist die eingeschränkte Sicht, ich persönlich mag es gar nicht und fahre das Ding nur wo vorgeschrieben. Mein Sohn nimmt für die local Trails mittlerweile auch gerne den POC Kortal statt Fullface. Am Anfang hat der FF aber einige Zahnarztbesuche eingespart.


----------



## BlitzblankeKuh (22. Juni 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wir waren damit mittlerweile in sieben verschiedenen Bikeparks. Hat niemand gemeckert….
> 
> Nachteil Fullface ist die eingeschränkte Sicht, ich persönlich mag es gar nicht und fahre das Ding nur wo vorgeschrieben. Mein Sohn nimmt für die local Trails mittlerweile auch gerne den POC Kortal statt Fullface. Am Anfang hat der FF aber einige Zahnarztbesuche eingespart.


ich denke auch das wenn die erste Unsicherheit überwunden ist und ein Bewustsein für die Geschindigkeit da ist in vielen Fällen auf den FF verziichtet werden kann. 
für jetzt denke ich ist der FF nicht verkehrt......


----------



## DaMoasta (22. Juni 2022)

Ich war auch dieser Ansicht, seit letztem Sommer definitiv nicht mehr. Will da jetzt nicht ins Detail gehen, aber der Unfall war nicht so lustig, und plötzlich stehst du als Enternteil dann auch noch als "schuldig" da, weil du dein Kind ohne FF überhaupt auf die Strecke gelassen hast...
War in Österreich auf einem familienfreundlich Flowtrail, also nichts Downhill und Sprünge und so. Die Versorgung war absolute Superklasse und die Leute alle mega nett und besorgt, aber jeder der Ärzte und Pfleger, mit denen wir in den Tagen Kontakt hatten, hat deutlich durchblicken lassen, was sie von Eltern halten, die Kinder ohne FF und Protektoren fahren lassen. "Glauben sie uns, wie flicken hier in der Saison täglich mehrere kaputte MTBler zusammen, über Fullface diskutiert man nicht!"
Gefühl für die Geschwindigkeit schön und gut, aber deine 30 fährst du auch mit Halbschale, ist ja"nicht schnell". Und bei der Geschwindigkeit hast du nicht alles unter Kontrolle, das ist Irrglauben, das geht viel zu schnell. Beim Auto sagst du ja auch nicht, Innerorts brauch ich keinen Gurt und lass den Airbag daheim, ich fahr vorsichtig.
Klar, da ist das Zeug vorgeschrieben, aber überleg mal, warum in vielen Parks FF vorgeschrieben ist? 

Einmal bissl rausgehoben wegen nicht ganz perfekter Position auf dem Bike, dann flutscht die Kurve nicht ganz wie gedacht, Lenkerende hat den ersten Baum wohl leicht touchiert, der zweite wurde dann geküsst. War eigentlich eine entspannte Fahrt am Vormittag, weder müde noch hungrig, Strecke bekannt, nicht auf der letzten Rille gefahren, alles cool...

Und ja, FF ist eng, warm, drückt auf die Backen, schränkt die Sicht ein und nervt. Außerdem fahr ja eh kaum Bikepark und gemachte Trails.... Ich weiß das, fahr ja selbst viel und hatte selbst vor dem Unfall keinen.

Klar, Touren fahren wir trotzdem mit Halbschale, aber im Park oder auf gemachten Strecken gibt's kein Pardon.
Das ordne ich als Vater an, ansonsten geht's wieder heim. Und das muss ich dann natürlich auch vorleben.

War mir ein Anliegen, das deutlich zu sagen, aber ich nerve euch jetzt nicht mehr mit meinem Gesülze, muss am Ende jeder selber wissen, was er macht und seinem Kind erlaubt.


----------



## icebreaker (22. Juni 2022)

BlitzblankeKuh schrieb:


> ich denke auch das wenn die erste Unsicherheit überwunden ist und ein Bewustsein für die Geschindigkeit da ist in vielen Fällen auf den FF verziichtet werden kann.
> für jetzt denke ich ist der FF nicht verkehrt......


Bei uns nicht anders. Im Bikepark und wenn mal was neues mit erhöhter Verletzungsgefahr probiert wird (Dirtpark ...) der FF, ansonsten fast immer 3/4 Schale  (FOX Dropframe), auch bei XC Rennen .


----------



## BlitzblankeKuh (22. Juni 2022)

habe den








						TSG Kids BMX/Dirt Helmet Seek Graphic Design - Flow Black-Azuro | Maciag Offroad
					

TSG BMX/Dirt Helmets Seek  ✓ Best Price Guarantee ✓ 100 day returns with free size exchange




					www.maciag-offroad.com
				



bestellt


----------



## BlitzblankeKuh (22. Juni 2022)

das scheint der leichteste der noch was taugt zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlitzblankeKuh (22. Juni 2022)

TRAXX MTB kommt noch dazu
Was dann noch gut ist, ist so ein Sitz für mein Fahrrad wo er hinterm Lenkrad sitzen kann


----------



## olsche (22. Juni 2022)

Meinen Bell mit abnehmbarem Bügel wurde auch noch nie bemängelt....
Nur bei den ganzen Tipps eines nicht vergessen: 
Der Helm muss 1. zum Kopf passen und 2. dem Kind auch gefallen!!!


----------



## BlitzblankeKuh (23. Juni 2022)

@olsche
denke du meinst den:








						Super Air R Spherical
					

The Super Air R MIPS's advanced design and safety features can help enhance performance and fun during your ride. Shop Bell Helmets and find the right Cycling gear and more for all of your riding needs.




					www.bellhelmets.com
				



ist auch richtig geil
wiegt nach Hersteller 640g und in Hinblick auf die HWS denke ich 150g weniger sind ein Argument
gefallen tut er in Blau und ob er passt..... gibt ja leider keinen Shop der 5 FF in 52cm zum testen da hat


----------



## olsche (23. Juni 2022)

Ich hab noch den Vorgänger...., aber ja!


----------



## zweiheimischer (3. August 2022)

an anderer stelle hab ich den poc otocon in xs empfohlen.
nach anfänglichem erheblichen widerstand liebt meine tochter (4) den helm. und auch die weste, deren anprobe im laden etwas gedauert hat...

sitzt, passt und hat eh ein bisschen luft. und ist leicht (ca halber kilo). leider teuer. aber ich spar lieber bei mir als bei meinem kind.




der cratoni, den sie zuvor hatte, wär da schon vom kopf gefallen....




er will auch einen!


----------



## daniel77 (3. August 2022)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> an anderer stelle hab ich den poc otocon in xs empfohlen.
> nach anfänglichem erheblichen widerstand liebt meine tochter (4) den helm. und auch die weste, deren anprobe im laden etwas gedauert hat...
> 
> sitzt, passt und hat eh ein bisschen luft. und ist leicht (ca halber kilo). leider teuer. aber ich spar lieber bei mir als bei meinem kind.
> ...


kommt Mr.Dog jetzt auch auf den Shotgun?   

Ich hab für meinen Sohn den IXS Trigger FF in XS bestellt, mal gucken wie der so ist. Mit um die 500g ja auch sehr leicht und anscheinend gut belüftet








						Helm Trigger FF MIPS schwarz
					

Einer der leichtesten (+/- 595g) All-Mountain, Trail, Enduro (all purpose/all day) Full Face Helm. Der Trigger Helm bietet Rundumschutz durch seine patentierte Inmould Technologie bei welcher die Helmschale direkt mit dem absorbierenden...




					ixs.com


----------



## Solemn (3. August 2022)

@zweiheimischer Welche Weste fährst sie? Suche für meine Kurze auch noch eine, die nicht zu sehr an ihr dran hängt. Bisher nix wirklich gefunden für ~120cm


----------



## baumannma (3. August 2022)

Solemn schrieb:


> @zweiheimischer Welche Weste fährst sie? Suche für meine Kurze auch noch eine, die nicht zu sehr an ihr dran hängt. Bisher nix wirklich gefunden für ~120cm


versuchs mal mit einer dainese, unser kleiner fährt diese seit einiger zeit in der gleichen grösse. sind sehr zufrieden auch von der verarbeitung, polster machen einen guten eindruck und sie lässt sich leicht waschen (polster rausnehmen). 






						SCARABEO AIR VEST
					

Commerce Cloud Storefront Reference Architecture




					www.dainese.com


----------



## Solemn (3. August 2022)

Gleich mal bestellt, Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolutz (3. August 2022)

Solemn schrieb:


> Gleich mal bestellt, Danke!


Mein Großer fährt mit einem IXS Craver Shirt, er ist 124cm und hat die Kindergröße M, gibt's aber auch noch eine Nummer kleiner

Hab es für 90€ bei crc bekommen gehabt


----------

